# West Coast Timeshares



## MuranoJo (Aug 13, 2016)

Some time ago, a few of the major forum names were changed (for the better I might add).  However, why was 'Western Timeshares' changed to 'West Coast Timeshares?'  

Idaho and NV as well as many OR, WA, CA timeshares are not on the West Coast.  Guess you could say the same thing about the 'East Coast Timeshares' name.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 18, 2016)

I think you make a great point.  
Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 29, 2016)

Just thought I'd bring this up again, though I never got a response the first time I posted--I know, it's not a biggie in the scheme of things.
But tonight I saw an example of how this can be confusing as 'West Coast Timeshares' is not an appropriate name for 'Western Timeshares.'  Any chance we can get that changed for clarification?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 29, 2016)

I like 'Western U.S. Resorts' but in the overall scheme of things, this is small potatoes.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 29, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> I like 'Western U.S. Resorts' but in the overall scheme of things, this is small potatoes.


In the Western US (but not West Coast) state of Idaho, potatoes are not a small thing.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2016)

we've tried it both ways, and either way some folks want it the other way =)


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for listening, Brian.  I know it's tough trying to please everyone...especially those pesky Western States people!


----------

